# Lavi -LANS hang



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 2, 2008)

I have had enough people ask me to put one of these things together again so I am thinking maybe in 3-4 weeks.

I have a restaurant in mind in Encino.

If you do not know what this is and want to attend and will be in the L.A. area please contact me at

craig @scoredog.tv

Normal plan 

eat, drink and be merry

Sharmster


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm rearranging my vacation to be there, shifting it forward a day... considering I'm one of the founding fathers. :D

I'll be extra tan when I see you guys. (Hawaii = Kid-Surf) =o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 7, 2008)

cool!

u got the mass email i presume since you are rearranging your plans.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 7, 2008)

I might be in Ft. Wayne, Indiana. :|


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 22, 2008)

6 days to the hang. If anyone missed this noticed and still wants to attend they can contact me.
This is not one of those limited space issues so just let me know and I can tell the place how many people to prepare for.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, I would really to come over and hang out with you guys, ... if there wouldn't be that small ocean in between ... 

Hopefully later this year it might happen!


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 22, 2008)

synthetic @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> I might be in Ft. Wayne, Indiana. :|



Sweet.... Sounds like a safe place for the GIGA Studio rep to hang out at in these troubled times. 8)

"LA Hang" has a new ominous ring doesn't it? :twisted:


----------



## synthetic (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be there. Let the beating commence. But if you buy me a drink instead I'll start talking quicker.


----------



## midphase (Jul 22, 2008)

"Sounds like a safe place for the GIGA Studio rep to hang out at in these troubled times."

Don't count on it! Hehe!


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh.... I so want to be there to see this!

Although...I'm up in Oregon. If you need a retreat from the GIGA wolves though, I've got a nice hideout in the forest....with gourmet diners and fine wines.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been lured into the forest before...


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 22, 2008)

synthetic @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> I've been lured into the forest before...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the feeling you could use more than a couple of drinks about now. o-[][]-o


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd love to go but cannot afford to right now. Maybe next year will bring greener pastures...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 22, 2008)

JT3_Jon @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> I'd love to go but cannot afford to right now. Maybe next year will bring greener pastures...



I've been there. Come. I will buy you dinner.


----------



## midphase (Jul 23, 2008)

I think with the price of gas, you should just offer to fill up his tank instead!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah Jon, you should come. I'll chip in with Jay. We've got you covered!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 29, 2008)

This was a lot of fun and it was great to see everybody. A great group of guys, and my god, there was even a girl in attendance. Welcome Stephanie.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree Jay...and if my Heather were not out of town on a business trip this week...she would have been there too as usual.  (Although, she is not a musician like Stephanie).

It was a great evening hang. And I liked the location too because it was not too loud...and not expensive...and the restaurant guy stay open later than usual just for us.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 29, 2008)

It was fun indeed, and Brian, I recommend you keep Heather around. Any woman who likes you so much she'll submit willingly to torture by nerds is a real gem.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jul 29 said:


> It was fun indeed, and Brian, I recommend you keep Heather around. Any woman who likes you so much she'll submit willingly to torture by nerds is a real gem.



Yeah...she's a keeper.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jul 29 said:


> It was fun indeed, and Brian, I recommend you keep Heather around. Any woman who likes you so much she'll submit willingly to torture by nerds is a real gem.



I kiddingly asked my wife, Rosemary, if she would like to join us.

Her response: " I'd rather have bamboo inserted in my nails."


----------



## midphase (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Lavi -LANS hang PHOTOS!*

Here are some photos of the even, so that the others around here can put a name to the face:

From far L to R:

Andrew K, Lance, Tobyond, Brian Ralston, John Graham

http://www.musicbykays.com/clients/vi-control/LANS_01.jpg


PS.

Have you ever noticed how republicans always have glowing evil eyes?

Just kidding Brian! Sorry...I couldn't resist!


----------



## midphase (Jul 29, 2008)

Next is me and Kid-Surf (Jay)
http://www.musicbykays.com/clients/vi-control/LANS_02.jpg


----------



## midphase (Jul 29, 2008)

Next Craig Sharmat and Kid-Surf

http://www.musicbykays.com/clients/vi-control/LANS_03.jpg



Followed by:

Me, Jose Herring, and Jay Asher (the three amigos!)

http://www.musicbykays.com/clients/vi-control/LANS_04.jpg


Followed by Christian Bocher and Mike Greene (Mike...where have you been? We miss you!)

http://www.musicbykays.com/clients/vi-control/LANS_05.jpg



Last but not least, me and our newest member Feedback

http://www.musicbykays.com/clients/vi-control/Kays_Feed.jpg

Crap...wait a minute...how did that get in there?


----------



## synthetic (Jul 29, 2008)

Thonex, weren't we just talking about earthquake damage last night? I hope you didn't get a repeat today.  

Midphase, I'm sorry you didn't get a shot of the waitress dowsing me with beer. I guess I deserved it, though.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 29, 2008)

> I kiddingly asked my wife, Rosemary, if she would like to join us.
> 
> Her response: " I'd rather have bamboo inserted in my nails."




Ah, well then she has to go.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 29, 2008)

DARN! I missed it! I just now had some free time and checked to see when it was....oh well. Thank you guys for your offer to chip in for me. That wasn't the response I was looking for by any means, but I really appreciate the offer. 

I'll try to be at the next one and look forward to seeing you all again!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 29, 2008)

As always, it was great seeing all of you. 

Thanks Craig for putting this together.

Thanks Kays for the home-brews... I'm gonna try them tonight. I'll make sure I pour it into a glass per your suggestions :wink: 

I'm already looking forward to the next one.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey you guys and Chuck (Sushiwok owner) made this a breeze. No fuss at all, good fun. 

Just a note, dinner,drink prices with tip last night were great, it's hard to get pizza that cheap with tip and drinks. Also the place stayed open for us way longer than it needed to. If you live near Sushiwok or are going to be in the area it would be nice to give Chuck some extra business.


----------



## midphase (Jul 30, 2008)

I think she moved back to Boston!


----------



## redleicester (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry to have missed you chap - not out to the Hills until next week :(

Will be around again NAMM time I suspect....

(Sure you didn't miss me - 'cept for NickB who'd have been looking to brush up on his vocabulary :D)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 30, 2008)

Blimey. Spot on. Cheers Mate.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 31, 2008)

Much thanks to Craig for setting it up..! (as always)

Great seeing everyone. And a big thanks to Kays for a couple of the best presents I've received in a long time.  (of which I shall fully enjoy this weekend... literally as I listen to your work)

redleicester -- don't be silly, you were missed! Although, everyone grumbled when I walked through the door. :D

What else? Why do I always drive the wrong way when I leave these things? East? My sense of direction sucks.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW --

@Brian -- Not to derail this thread, but to add something to our discussion at the dinner. Only because I've heard you mention it twice. (re: first-time directors who are coddled on studio films). If that particular director 'delivers', the studio backs way off on the next film. The director is then rightly or wrongly given credit for the film's success. From that point, it's up to the director to make-or-break a career. We should also recognize that the studio saw "something?" in this particular director-hopeful to give him/her this shot. Perhaps this individual wrote an amazing script and then gave an inspired take on the vision necessary to direct it... perhaps his/her take was the best they'd heard... so they roll the dice.


Back to why Kays is the man! o-[][]-o


----------



## redleicester (Jul 31, 2008)

...and I still owe you a beer Kid


----------



## tobyond (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for organizing Craig, it was a fun evening. 




kid-surf @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> What else? Why do I always drive the wrong way when I leave these things? East? My sense of direction sucks.



It's not necessarily your sense of direction, the freeways signage on 101 and 405 seem to have completely random directions to the entry ramps, I generally guess which way I need to go.


----------

